# Gold treble hooks



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I am having trouble tracking down gold treble hooks in size 2, 4 and 6 on the interwebs. Finding gold trebles is smaller sizes 12 - 20 is not a problem, nor is bronze or red in the larger sizes. Any suggestions?

TIA,
KBueno


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sea striker has packages of 2s and 4s for folks who want to rebuild gotcha plugs..the others you mentioned I really don't know.
You can get a local independent tackle shop to order them for you through BigRock Sports. Unless you find them on the Internet and buy them online.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

ebay


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

2NA - You were right on, I am looking for gold trebles for Gotcha maintenance. Good lead to check out SeaStriker website, but no dice.

SteveZ - ebay had a couple of options

Thanks fellas

KBueno


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I suggested for you to go to an independent tackle dealer and order them because it's easier to get things in through an independent instead of a chain. Someone who orders their tackle from Big Rock Sports. Sea Striker is owned by Big Rock. Not much use for me other than gotcha plugs for a gold treble. 


The last packages of gold trebles I bought came from Whalebone and for me it's more of a pain in the ass to rebuild a plug than to just go get a new one out of my bag. I buy them in quantity so the price gets to be a little cheaper.

What you're looking for is SSGT-2 for the back trebles and SSGT-4 for the one that hangs on the front. I did look at the packages I have, but I refuse to post a link since everyone knows how to use google.

Since you live in Apex see if The Tackel Box over in Fuquay will order them for you. MoJoes on Capital Blvd, or even Young Guns on Hwy 55 and US1, he has an account with Big Rock also.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

kbueno1 , I'll use some gold trebles when I can find them, but frankly they rust too fast. Since I tie flies & make lures, I'll buy tinned trebles & just tie some flash material on them. All the gold does is a add a little flash, and that's easy to do with the other hooks.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Try BPI at Harkers Island, I think I saw some there, 10 package for 4 bucks or so. They have a wsite.


----------

